# Skurril: Otter verletzen Passanten schwer!



## Bilch (16. Dezember 2021)

Jogger in der Natur gehen mir schon seit immer auf den Keks, machen nur Lärm und beunruhigen die Tiere. noch schlimmer sind die Radfahrer, vor allem die Mountainbiker

Diese Leute begreifen einfach nicht, dass sie in die Welt der Tiere getreten haben und dass sie sich dementsprechend auch benehmen müssen.


----------



## Nuesse (16. Dezember 2021)

Ich bin mal von einem Schäferhund angegriffen worden ,aber der
wurde erfolgreich abgewehrt .


----------



## Lajos1 (16. Dezember 2021)

Hallo,

ich fuhr mal, mit dem Auto, einen Feld- Wald- und Wiesenweg entlang als ich in einiger Entfernung, am Wegesrand, sah wie ein Habicht einen Stockentenerpel kröpfte.
Als ich näherkam verzog sich der Habicht erstmal. Ich sah mir den toten Erpel an und er war noch nicht sehr zerrupft, Da dachte ich, da kannst Du Dir einige schöne Brustfeder rupfen (für Fliegen - Mallard). Ich hatte gerade die ersten Federn gerupft, da flog der Habicht den ersten Angriff, noch etwa 2 Meter über meinen Kopf, der zweite Angriff folgte umgehend und diesmal so knapp, dass ich den Luftzug am Kopf spüren konnte. Daraufhin räumte ich das Feld, fuhr mit dem Auto so 30 Meter weiter und sah mich um; der Habicht war über den Erpel, mit ausgebreiteten Schwingen und sah zu mir her. Ganz klar, er fühlte sich als Sieger.
Ja, die Natur ist kein Ponyhof und beileibe nicht idyllisch und schön friedlich. Die ist grausam, brutal und es herrscht ein ständiges Fressen und Gefressen werden. Nur haben das die meisten Leute nicht mehr auf dem Schirm, weltfremd eben.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Wertachfischer_KF (16. Dezember 2021)

Als Kind wurde ich mal von einem Schwan vom Badesee verjagt. Der hatte vielleicht ein Tempo drauf. 
Seitdem bin ich äußerst vorsichtig, wenn mir beim Angeln Schwäne begegnen. Bisher musste ich jedoch keine weiteren Angriffe erleiden.


----------



## rhinefisher (16. Dezember 2021)

Was für ein Weichei - hätte der dem Otter doch ganz einfach gesagt dass Gewalt Kacke ist... .


----------



## NaabMäx (16. Dezember 2021)

Schlimmer wärs gewesen, wenn der Otter einen Kaugummi auf der Straße ausgespuckt hätte. Das hätt dem vor 25 Jahre schon 500SingDollar gekostet.

Mich beisst den ganzen Sommer was beim Angeln. Die elendigen Staunzenteufel.
Wann die endlich anfangen vegane Staunzen zum züchten - will ich wissen.


----------



## PirschHirsch (16. Dezember 2021)

Kriebelmücken und Pferdebremsen. Beides bah. Wenn Nuklearangriff, dann da.


----------



## Michael.S (16. Dezember 2021)

Bleßhühner mit Nachwuchs , auf einem Riesenangelsee suchen sie sich genau deinen Angelplatz aus und wehe du zuckst nur mit der Augenbraue dann erlebst du aber was , ich hasse sie


----------



## Minimax (16. Dezember 2021)

Ich kannte mal einen Reiher in Charlottenburg, der an der Spree immer sehr aufdringlich Plötzen und Kleinbarsche verlangt hat. Ich hab auch immer Brav meinen Obolus entrichtet, er wirkte ziemlich reizbar.


----------



## rhinefisher (16. Dezember 2021)

Wertachfischer_KF schrieb:


> Seitdem bin ich äußerst vorsichtig, wenn mir beim Angeln Schwäne begegnen.


Das erinnert mich an meinen berühmten Onkel Tiberius.
Ja, genau jener Dr. Tiberius Park, welcher als größter Grünanlagenanthroposoph des zwanzigsten Jahrhunderts galt.
Bis zu dem Tag im Juni 1968 als Onkel Tiberius nicht wie üblich im Bois de Bologne von den Bordsteinschwalben gerupft, sondern von einer Horde blutrünstiger Schwäne zerrupft wurde.
Es muss sehr schnell gegangen sein, und ausser seinem Gehstock und der güldenen Taschenuhr von Jaeger-LeCoultre wurden keinerlei Überreste gefunden...
SCHWÄNE SIND SEHR SEHR GEFÄHRLICH!


----------



## ollidi (16. Dezember 2021)

Mich hat einmal beim Hakenlösen ein Hecht gebissen. Ich habe mich später gerächt und ihn in das gebratene Filet gebissen.


----------



## Tikey0815 (16. Dezember 2021)

Toll, jetzt trau mich nimmer Abends an den See


----------



## Astacus74 (16. Dezember 2021)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Ja, die Natur ist kein Ponyhof und beileibe nicht idyllisch und schön friedlich. Die ist grausam, brutal und es herrscht ein ständiges Fressen und Gefressen werden. Nur haben das die meisten Leute nicht mehr auf dem Schirm, weltfremd eben.



Und das obwohl wir hier in Deutschland leben, was meinst du wie erstaunt da manche sind



Gruß Frank


----------



## Taxidermist (17. Dezember 2021)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Juni 1968 als Onkel Tiberius nicht wie üblich im Bois de Bologne von den Bordsteinschwalben gerupft, sondern von einer Horde blutrünstiger Schwäne zerrupft wurde.


Kann gar nicht sein, denn Schwäne während der Brutzeit und diese ist im Juni, werden allenfalls paarweise auftreten.

Mein Kumpel, welcher auch mein Zahnarzt ist, wollte seiner Tochter zur Hilfe kommen, die beim Schwimmen von einem Schwan angegriffen wurde.
Als er dann den Tatort schwimmender Weise erreichte, hackte der Schwan ihm einen Schneidezahn weg.
Der Kerl war bedient und vorbei war es mit dem perfekten Gebiss.
Am meisten hat ihn wohl angekotzt, dass er sich im Urlaub dann einem Kollegen anvertrauen musste, der ihm ein Provisorium verpasste.
Ich sags mal so, im Wasser kann ein Schwan schon gefährlich werden, an Land sind sie eher eine Lachnummer, wo man ihn leicht am Hals packen kann, oder ihm einen Tritt versetzen kann.

Jürgen


----------



## rhinefisher (17. Dezember 2021)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> wo man ihn leicht am Hals packen kann, oder ihm einen Tritt versetzen kann.


Oder aber man grinst sich eins und ignoriert den Vogel ganz einfach - die können einem doch nix tun...


----------



## NaabMäx (17. Dezember 2021)

Bin mir ja ziemlich sicher, dass der Jogger ein Veganer war. Sonst hätte der Otter den nicht wieder ausgespuckt.
Was muss der auch die Otterscheuche geben. Vielleicht trifft er ja mal beim Joggen einen Tiger, dann kann er seine Scheuchintelligenz das letzte mal testen.


----------



## rob (17. Dezember 2021)

die sollen mich mal angreifen, dann habe ich nachher endlich meine otterfell mütze und otterfell jacke!


----------



## DenizJP (17. Dezember 2021)

Meine Ex die Kuh ist mal auf mich losgegangen als ich ihr sagte, dass wir besser getrennte Wege gehen...

Rinder sind gefährliche Tiere....


----------



## Christian.Siegler (17. Dezember 2021)

Zwei Erlebnisse hatte ich:
An der Fulda kam mal ein echt großer, bulliger Köter aus dem nichts. Ein Rotweiler mit massiver Stahlkette mit Stacheln um den Hals. Böse knurrend. Ohne Herrchen. Das war mir nicht ganz so egal. Ich habe versucht ruhig zu bleiben - innerlich war ich auf 180 und bereit zu sterben! 
Zwei Bauarbeiter, die da an der Straße arbeiteten, haben sich auch sofort in ihr Fahrzeug verpisst...
Und dann der Klassiker: Herrchen kam aus dem Wald gepoldert. Glatze, Goldkette, Hals und Kopf tätowiet. Mit den Worten: "Ach, der tut nix"...

Und das zweite Ding war beim Karpfenangeln. Mein Platz belegt - überall Schafe und Ziegen. Ich trotzdem hin. Und Attacke! So ein aggresiver Fellknäul voll an mich dran geballert... Ich hab mich ruhig verhalten, die Meute hat sich in die andere Wiesenecke verdrückt und ich hab ne Nacht gefischt... wenig Schalf!


----------



## NaabMäx (17. Dezember 2021)

rob schrieb:


> die sollen mich mal angreifen, dann habe ich nachher endlich meine otterfell mütze und otterfell jacke!


... oder der kampferprobte Singapurotter hängt sich dein Fell um...eins hat er schon.


----------



## feko (17. Dezember 2021)

Erinnert mich stark an die scene in der der berühmte homer j simpson von Eichhörnchen attackiert wird...
Leider finde ich die Stelle nicht im Netz


----------



## rippi (17. Dezember 2021)

Leute, Leute immer mit der Ruhe, es handelt sich um einen Übersetzungsfehler; gemeint waren 8 Ottern.


----------



## thanatos (17. Dezember 2021)

Begegnungen mit Tieren sind oft etwas heikel - ob mit Wildschweinen mit Frischlingen ,Schlangen ,
oder großen Vögeln , man muß sich nur richtig verhalten , ruhig bleiben und sich nicht hektisch bewegen .
hatte mal das Missgeschick mit dem Paddelboot beim anlanden zwischen Küken und Schwaneneltern
zu gelangen - Küken haben aufgeregt gepiepst die Alten bedrohlich gezischt , ich habe die alten angesehen 
sinnloserweise ruhig mit ihnen gesprochen und sie sind um die Bootsspitze gewatschelt und bei ihren kleinen 
angekommen war alles in Butter ich bin ausgestiegen . Eben so ist es mir mit Wildscheinen ergangen ,
da waren aber die Ferkel schuld die plötzlich um meine Beine rumm tollten .
Schlimmer war es als ca 10 Zwergschnauzer über mich herfielen meine Jacke klauten , meinen Rucksack in null
komma nischt auspackten und alles ihrem Herrchen bringen wollten . 
@ Jürgen unterschätze nicht einen Schwan an Land - packe ihn am Hals und du machst Bekanntschaft mit seinen Flügeln , packe ihn an den Flügeln und er beißt dir die Nase ab - na bei deinem Beruf bekommst du es 
dann bestimmt wieder schick hin .


----------



## rhinefisher (17. Dezember 2021)

thanatos schrieb:


> packe ihn am Hals und du machst Bekanntschaft mit seinen Flügeln


Und mit diesen können die ja bekanntlich Arme und Beine brechen.


thanatos schrieb:


> packe ihn an den Flügeln und er beißt dir die Nase ab


Oder sogar den Kopf.

SCHWÄNE SIND SEHR SEHR GEFÄHRLICH!


----------



## yukonjack (17. Dezember 2021)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Und mit diesen können die ja bekanntlich Arme und Beine brechen.
> 
> Oder sogar den Kopf.
> 
> *SCHWÄNE SIND SEHR SEHR GEFÄHRLICH!*


...und an den Füßen haben die nicht *nur* Schwimmhäute.


----------



## rhinefisher (17. Dezember 2021)

Klar, die können einem schon etwas wehtun, sind ja schon etwas größer, aber im Grunde sind die doch unbewaffnet...
Ich kannte mal nen Golden Retriever namens Livingston; der konnte 56 Kommandos ausführen und war bestimmt der schlauste Köter ever.
Aber vor Schwänen hatte der ne höllische Angst....


----------



## thanatos (19. Dezember 2021)

Meine Erfahrungen mit Ottern - in den 50ern endeckten wir mal einen in dem damals recht 
unbegangenem Moorgebiet und mein Freund wollte ihn unbedingt haben .
Nach vielen " Belauerungen " hat er ihn endlich erwischt - die kräftige Narbe in seiner Hand 
hat er mit ins Grab genommen - den Otter hat er damals vernünftiger Weise oder vor Schmerz 
( mit 11 Jahren ist man ja noch etwas zimperlich ) losgelassen .
Das nächste mal erst 50 Jahre später auf den Vesteralen sind mir diese possierlichen Tiere
begegnet - nicht so scheu wie bei uns , sie haben sich gern am Filetierplatz verwöhnen lassen .
Übrigens sind Schwäne meine Lieblingswasservögel - wenn man sich mit ihnen angefreundet hat und immer 
ein bischen Brot für sie mitbringt 
kommen sie auch immer zu " Besuch " wenn man angelt - leise von hinten zupfen sie plötzlich an 
der Jacke - hab ich gelacht als mein Begleiter vor schreck aufgesprungen ist und mit dem Oberkörper 
im See gehangen hat ,oder beim Gemeinschaftsangeln meinen Konkurrenten den Teig von der Kahnbank geklaut haben - na aber zanken möcht ich nicht mit ihnen - da würde ich bestimmt etwas Haue bekommen


----------



## rhinefisher (19. Dezember 2021)

thanatos schrieb:


> Übrigens sind Schwäne meine Lieblingswasservögel - wenn man sich mit ihnen angefreundet hat und immer
> ein bischen Brot für sie mitbringt


----------



## Bilch (19. Dezember 2021)

Interessant  ...









						A group of violent otters is mysteriously attacking people and dogs in Alaska
					

While authorities don’t know the cause of the otters’ aggressive behavior, they believe it could be a defensive reaction to dogs.




					www.livescience.com


----------



## Nelearts (19. Dezember 2021)

Lese ich hier gerade die BILD?


----------



## Debilofant (19. Dezember 2021)

Mit Ottern habe ich bislang keine Nahkampferfahrung (wenn seltenerweise überhaupt, dann immer aus größerer Entfernung zu Gesicht bekommen). Was aber schon häufiger vorgekommen ist und sogar tödlich ausgehen kann, sind die inzwischen vielerorts (gerade für uns Angler) kaum noch zu vermeidenden Kontakte zu Bibern. Wenn die ihre Zähne einsetzen, hat man - kein Scheiß - ziemlich schlechte Karten!

Tödlicher Ausgang nach Beinbiss und dabei gekappter Hauptschlagader:








						Tödlicher Biss: Weißrussischer Angler bei Biber-Attacke getötet - WELT
					

Ein Biber hat in Weißrussland einen Angler, der das Tier fotografieren wollte, so kräftig ins Bein gebissen, dass die Oberschenkelschlagader verletzt wurde. Für den Mann kam jede Hilfe zu spät.




					www.welt.de
				




Ebenfalls Beinbiss mit immerhin noch Krankenhausaufenthalt:








						Biber beißt Mann ins Bein
					

Ein Biber hat in Lettland einen Mann attackiert und krankenhausreif gebissen. Das Nagetier fiel den Mann nachts auf einer Straße in der Stadt Daugavpils unvermittelt an und biss ihn ins Bein, wie der lettische Rundfunk berichtete.




					www.br.de
				




Weiterer Beinbiss mit ebenfalls Krankenhausaufenthalt, aus meiner Heimat:








						Erster Fall in Brandenburg: Mann von Biber gebissen
					

Im Oderbruch soll ein 78-jähriger Mann von einem Biber gebissen worden sein. Er erlitt eine etwa zehn Zentimeter lange und drei bis vier Zentimeter tiefe Verletzung. Es wäre das erste Mal in Brandenburg, dass ein Biber einen Menschen angegriffen hätte.




					www.moz.de
				




Mehrfache Attacken im Wasser beim Schwimmen:








						Biber beisst erneut zu –  Frau muss Wunde nähen
					

Eine weitere Schwimmerin ist Opfer des aggressiven Bibers von Schaffhausen geworden. Sie warnt davor, am Lindli baden zu gehen. Der Biss sei extrem schmerzhaft.




					www.20min.ch
				











						«Ein Biber biss meinen Sohn zweimal»
					

Beim Baden am Abend hat ein Biber den 8-jährigen Sohn eines Lesers plötzlich angefallen. Experten bezeichnen den Vorfall als sehr ungewöhnlich.




					www.20min.ch
				











						Biber beisst Schwimmer blutig
					

In der Aare bei Biel hat ein Biber einen Schwimmer gebissen. Der Mann musste zur Kontrolle ins Spital. Ein Wildhüter erklärt, wie man sich um die Tiere verhalten soll.




					www.blick.ch
				




Und, auch vor kläffenden Vierbeinern bzw. sogar ausgebildeten Jagdhunden machen Biber nicht halt:








						Aggressiver Biber beißt Jagdhund ins Bein
					

Jagdhund Alex wollte im Flüsschen Roth ein kühles Bad nehmen und dann mit Herrchen zurück nach Hause. Doch der Ausflug endete für den Hund mit einer schweren Verletzung. Ein aggressiver Biber hatte den Rüden im Wasser angegriffen und in den Hinterlauf gebissen.




					www.augsburger-allgemeine.de
				











						Bissiger Biber verletzt gleich mehrere Hunde
					

Nicht nur in Stockdorf, auch im Pasinger Stadtpark verteidigen die Nagetiere derzeit Reviere und Nachwuchs – manchmal mit schmerzhaften Folgen für unerwünschte Eindringlinge.




					www.abendzeitung-muenchen.de
				




Wie gesagt, mit Bibern und deren Zähnchen ist nicht zu spassen. Vom Hörensagen ist mit vor zig Jahren mal berichtet worden, dass ein Sportsfreund das Pech hatte, beim Spinnfischen einen Biber ans Band zu bekommen und es ein Riesentrara war, bei dem Tierchen den Drilling wieder rauszuoperieren...

Zum Thema Schwäne, die neben schlagenden Flügeln auch noch über recht stattliche und scharfe Krallen und im Schnabel auch über nicht zu verachtende Zähnchen verfügen: In der Balzzeit (zeitiges Frühjahr) muss man Ihnen noch nicht einmal auf den Füßen herumtreten, damit diese bzw. vor allem die Männchen in den Krawallmodus schalten, also völlig unabhängig von etwaig bedrohtem Nachwuchs. Ich habe dies einmal vor schon etwas mehr als 10 Jahren erlebt, dass allein meine Anwesenheit in bereits gebückter/liegender Lauerposition ohne Bewegungen meinerseits aus ca. 30 Metern Entfernung gereicht hat, um innerhalb von ca. 15 Minuten 3 Frontalattacken zu erleben. Ich bin zwar stur geblieben, also nicht einen Zentimeter zurückgewichen, aber anders wird einem da schon, wenn so ein Schwan mit grimmigem Blick voll durchstartet...  

Die Bilder habe ich wohl vor Jahren schon mal im Kleinformat irgendwo versenkt, aber aus aktuellem Anlass hier noch einmal etwas zeitgemäßer.

























Und, last but not least, wundert es mich ein wenig, dass bei diesem Thema noch niemand auf dieses tragische Zeitdokument verwiesen hat... :


----------



## Floma (19. Dezember 2021)

feko schrieb:


> Erinnert mich stark an die scene in der der berühmte homer j simpson von Eichhörnchen attackiert wird...
> Leider finde ich die Stelle nicht im Netz


Irgendwas klingelt da bei mir. Ich kenne das aber aktueller von Rick&Morty aus einer sensationellen, vielleicht der besten R&M Folge: Morty's Gedankensprenger (oder so ähnlich, müsste 3. Staffel sein).


----------



## Gert-Show (19. Dezember 2021)

Oh ja, die Biber…bin froh, dass ich noch lebe, wenn es an meinem geliebten Rinnsal so aussieht…


----------



## Astacus74 (19. Dezember 2021)

Und denkt immer an die Heilige Handgranate 


Gruß Frank


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (19. Dezember 2021)

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Und denkt immer an die Heilige Handgranate
> 
> 
> Gruß Frank


Und zähle bis zur 3. Nicht bis zur 2 und nicht bis zur 4, die 5 scheidet sowieso aus!


----------



## Bilch (20. Dezember 2021)

Debilofant schrieb:


> Mit Ottern habe ich bislang keine Nahkampferfahrung (wenn seltenerweise überhaupt, dann immer aus größerer Entfernung zu Gesicht bekommen). Was aber schon häufiger vorgekommen ist und sogar tödlich ausgehen kann, sind die inzwischen vielerorts (gerade für uns Angler) kaum noch zu vermeidenden Kontakte zu Bibern. Wenn die ihre Zähne einsetzen, hat man - kein Scheiß - ziemlich schlechte Karten!
> 
> Tödlicher Ausgang nach Beinbiss und dabei gekappter Hauptschlagader:
> 
> ...



Die Rache der Schwäne dafür, was wir ihnen angetan haben - im Mittlealter noch davon gesungen (auch heute, dank Carl Orff) 

Olim lacus colueram
(Cignus ustus cantat)

Olim lacus colueram,
olim pulcher extiteram,
dum cignus ego fueram.
Miser, miser modo niger
et ustus fortiter!

Girat, regirat garcifer;
me rogus urit fortiter;
propinat me nunc dapifer,
Miser, miser modo niger
et ustus fortiter!

Nunc in scutella iaceo,
et volitare nequeo,
dentes frendentes video.
Miser, miser modo niger
et ustus fortiter!

Einst schwamm ich auf den Seen umher
(Der gebratene Schwan singt)

Einst schwamm ich auf den Seen umher,
Einst lebte ich und war schön,
Als ich ein Schwan noch war.
Armer, armer! Nun so schwarz
Und so arg verbrannt!

Es dreht und wendet mich der Koch.
Das Feuer brennt mich sehr.
Nun setzt mich vor der Speisemeister.
Armer, armer! Nun so schwarz
Und so arg verbrannt!

Jetzt liege ich auf der Schüssel
Und kann nicht mehr fliegen,
Sehe bleckende Zähne um mich her!
Armer, armer! Nun so schwarz
Und so arg verbrannt!


----------



## Lajos1 (20. Dezember 2021)

Hallo,

selbst eine Maus (andere Tiere selbstverständlich auch) greift einen Menschen an, wenn die Fluchtdistanz nicht mehr gegeben ist, als letzte Mittel zur Selbstverteidigung.
Ds ist bei denen so "einprogrammiert", nur wissen dies halt viele Leute nicht. Hinzu kommen noch Revierstreitigkeiten oder vermeintliche Konkurrenz beim Balzen. Ein gutes Beispiel hierzu ist der Auerhahn, der geht bei der Balz so ziemlich auf alles los, was sich bewegt .

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## hanzz (20. Dezember 2021)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> 56 Kommandos


Hol Bier, hol Pizza, löse den Hänger, sitz, Platz, bleib, steh auf 3 Beinen,... 
Was sind das für Kommandos? 
56?


----------



## rhinefisher (20. Dezember 2021)

hanzz schrieb:


> Hol Bier, hol Pizza, löse den Hänger, sitz, Platz, bleib, steh auf 3 Beinen,...
> Was sind das für Kommandos?
> 56?


Schuhe ausziehen, holen und aufmachen.
Zum Supermakt laufen, Einkaufszettel abgeben, Waren und Wechselgeld annehmen und alles nachhause bringen.
Licht an oder aus, Türe öffnen und Post annehmen.
Seinen Chef an oder ausziehen.
Solche Sachen halt.
Behinderten Assistenzhund....
Totaler Wahnsinn diese Tiere.. .


----------



## rhinefisher (20. Dezember 2021)

Debilofant schrieb:


> Wenn die ihre Zähne einsetzen, hat man - kein Scheiß - ziemlich schlechte Karten!


Das ist aber mal ne ganz andere Welt als ein zorniger Schwan - da würde ich, wie z.B auch bei Dachs oder Waschbär, Versengeld geben.
Als ich mal ne Abkürzung durch Dickicht genommen habe, stand plötzlich 3m vor mir ein wütender Rehbock - da rasten aber schlagartig sämtliche Verteidigungsoptionen durch meinen Kopf....


----------



## Angler9999 (20. Dezember 2021)

Grundsätzlich einem frei lebenden Tier nicht zu nahe treten. Am besten andere vor lassen >)


----------



## rhinefisher (20. Dezember 2021)

Ich hab ja mein Weib dabei - dar wird jeder Braunbär, soweit er noch bei Verstand ist, die Fluch ergreifen.


----------



## Angler9999 (20. Dezember 2021)

ja  LOL


----------



## Debilofant (20. Dezember 2021)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> ... Hinzu kommen noch Revierstreitigkeiten oder vermeintliche Konkurrenz beim Balzen. Ein gutes Beispiel hierzu ist der Auerhahn, der geht bei der Balz so ziemlich auf alles los, was sich bewegt .



Stimmt, obwohl man es als Angler in Wassernähe bzw. hier in Mitteleuropa eher nicht bzw. kaum mit einem liebestollen Auerhahn zu tun bekommen wird.



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Das ist aber mal ne ganz andere Welt als ein zorniger Schwan - da würde ich, wie z.B auch bei Dachs oder Waschbär, Versengeld geben.



Nanana, mal nicht so übermütig, was das von Dir bei Federvieh zu sparen beabsichtigte Fersengeld angeht. 

Es gibt z.B. ein Video aus Schweden, auf dem das, was Lajos1 in Bezug auf einen Auerhahn beschrieben hat, recht anschaulich (und unterhaltsam) anzuschauen ist, wenngleich die beiden schwedischen Journalisten es mit ihrem "Interview" auch sichtbar drauf angelegt hatten ...


----------



## thanatos (21. Dezember 2021)

vieles kann aber vermieden werden - wir regen uns auf wenn Wildschweine unsere Kartoffeln 
ausbuddeln , warum sollen sich die Tiere nicht wehren wenn wir in ihre Welt eindringen ?
Kann mich noch erinnern als ich als junger Mensch plötzlich in einem Kuschelwald ( Kiefernschonung )
von einem " Hund " verbellt wurde - war nicht angenehm ich hatte nur mein kleines Pilzmesser dabei .
Als ich plötzlich vor einem Rehkitz stand hat sich auch der Beller gezeigt , hab mich verzogen und 
muß heut noch über meinen Irrtum lächeln . 
Meine Beobachtung - in den letzten 20 Jahren ist daß ,das Verhältnis Mensch zu Wild ganz schön aus
dem Gleichgewicht geraten und irgend welche Städter finden das auch noch gut und schützend wert .


----------



## Michael.S (21. Dezember 2021)




----------



## NaabMäx (21. Dezember 2021)

Mir hatt's die Angel aus dem Rutenhalter gerissen und die Rolle pfiff.
7 Liter Adrenalin schossen mir ein.
Hat da nicht ein Gänsesäger meine Schnur im Tiefflug mitgenommen. 
Werte ich als mittelschweren Luftangriff.

Was ist eigentlich mit unserer Boden-Luft-Abwehr los- geht die? 
Und die Enten-Flugsicherung?
Oder zu minderst eine Entenblitzstation?

Kann man denen endlich ein Nummernschild auf den Bürzel pappen?


----------



## rhinefisher (21. Dezember 2021)

Schon mal nen Reiher gefangen?
Aug in Aug mit dem Degen von Schnabel die Schnur vom Flügel gewickelt?
Nicht?
Muss man mal gemacht haben....


----------



## Floriho (21. Dezember 2021)




----------



## feko (21. Dezember 2021)

Sturmmöwen sind auch nicht ohne wenn sie ihr Gelege verteidigen.


----------

